# portage 2.2 hard masked: si, ma guardate il motivo

## ckx3009

sono rimasto un po' stranito quando ho visto che avevano mascherato le versioni 2.2 di portage, ma ho pensato che avessero un valido motivo, tipo un maxibug che comprometteva la stabilita'.

poi vado a leggere il package.mask e trovo:

```
# Zac Medico <zmedico@gentoo.org> (24 Nov 2008)

# In order to ensure that portage-2.1.6 gets sufficient testing,

# portage-2.2 will be masked in package.mask until portage-2.1.6 has

# been marked stable. If you would like to continue using portage-2.2

# then you should unmask it (instead of downgrading to portage-2.1.6).
```

a me pare assurdo usare un sistema (il mask) che normalmente e' dato per risolvere problemi di sicurezza, per "costringere al testing" gli utenti.

oltretutto probabilmente una parte di coloro che usano gentoo, non si porra' nemmeno il problema di andare a leggersi la motivazione, fara' il downgrade e perdera' le belle funzionalita' aggiuntive della 2.2, credendo che si tratti solo di un problema di sicurezza o simili.

se pensate che questa sia, invece, una cosa giusta, illuminatemi in proposito.Last edited by ckx3009 on Mon Nov 24, 2008 6:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

in realtà sul planet ( o in bugzilla, non ricordo ) c'è scritto che la 2.1.6 ha comunque molte delle features della 2.2 ed è per questo che hanno bisogno di molto testing prima di rilasciare stabile la 2.1.6.

Tenere il sistema in ~, comunque, comporta questo genere di scocciature: in teoria lo si dovrebbe fare anche per testare i pacchetti, non solo per avere il bleeding edge.

Normalmente io (ma penso anche molti altri ) quando un pacchetto che ho installo viene mascherato indago il motivo e decido, credo che sia abbastanza normale per un utente gentoo che di base dovrebbe essere un pochino più attento dell'ubuntista di turno.

Se pensi che la 2.2 comunque ti va benissimo o non te ne frega una cippa di testare la 2.1.6 (legittimamente eh, intendiamoci) allora basta smascherare e vivere felici, non mi sembra tutta questa gran questione....

EDIT: typo   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cloc3

hai tagliato un  pezzo:

 *Zac Medico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.1.6_rc1 release. The portage-2.1.6 branch is very close to portage-2.2
> 
> except that the unstable features, package sets and preserve-libs, have
> ...

 

adesso la versione stabile di portage è la 2.1.4.5.

la versione 2.1.6_rc1 contiene il grosso delle novità della 2.2, con l'esclusione delle parti più instabili.

la versione 2.2 è di sviluppo avanzato.

----------

## ckx3009

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> hai tagliato un pezzo

 

il pezzo non l'ho tagliato...e' solo che nel package.mask non c'e'.

in ogni caso io avrei adottato altri metodi, certo non avrei costretto a smascherare un pacchetto.

Onip,

ti assicuro che non sono molti quelli che vanno a vedersi le motivazioni dei mask.

----------

## Onip

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> Onip,
> 
> ti assicuro che non sono molti quelli che vanno a vedersi le motivazioni dei mask.

 

Chiarisco che sto parlando dell'hard mask e non della "normale" mascheratura con ~. Mi sembra strano che qualcuno si vede un programma che ha installato mascherato a quel modo da un giorno all'altro (o meglio, da un synch all'altro) e non si preoccupa nemmeno un po': i motivi potrebbero essere i più svariati dalla rimozione dal portage tree (e quindi bisogna cercare alternative) a gravi falle di sicurezza (e anche qui un check mi sembra necessario).

Oh, potrebbe anche essere che il dev ha bevuto una birra di troppo, ma in genere non è così.   :Smile: 

----------

## ckx3009

che si parlava dell'hard mask era sottointeso  :Razz: 

spero che i nostri amati dev non bevano troppe birre quando sono "in servizio" per portage  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oRDeX

Visto che c'e` questo thread incui si discute di portage-2.2 non ne apro uno nuovo.

Vorrei portare una lamentela (contro chi? bhuu); Possibile che un sacco di ebuild che nascono in questo periodo vengono realizzati sfruttando EAPI 2 nonostante le versioni di portage che supportino tale interfaccia sono ancora masked (soft e hard)?!?!?!

Provo ad aggiornare un pacchetto, ed ha una dipendenza la cui versione ha un ebuild fatto con EAPI2...Cerco di aggiornare il sistema e la libreria dev-libs/poco ha cancellato l'ebuild della versione attuale a favore di una il cui ebuild sfrutta EAPI2 ( conclusione: mi becco un messaggio di errore ogni volta)....Ma come mai tutta questa fretta? Ed ora io cosa dovrei fare? PAssare a portage-2.1.6 (o 2.2) o lamentarmi ancora finche` la nuova versione non diventi stabile?

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dynamite

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Visto che c'e` questo thread incui si discute di portage-2.2 non ne apro uno nuovo.
> 
> Vorrei portare una lamentela (contro chi? bhuu); Possibile che un sacco di ebuild che nascono in questo periodo vengono realizzati sfruttando EAPI 2 nonostante le versioni di portage che supportino tale interfaccia sono ancora masked (soft e hard)?!?!?!
> 
> Provo ad aggiornare un pacchetto, ed ha una dipendenza la cui versione ha un ebuild fatto con EAPI2...Cerco di aggiornare il sistema e la libreria dev-libs/poco ha cancellato l'ebuild della versione attuale a favore di una il cui ebuild sfrutta EAPI2 ( conclusione: mi becco un messaggio di errore ogni volta)....Ma come mai tutta questa fretta? Ed ora io cosa dovrei fare? PAssare a portage-2.1.6 (o 2.2) o lamentarmi ancora finche` la nuova versione non diventi stabile?
> ...

 

Effettivamente ho notato anch'io questa cosa, ovviamente non sono tanti gli ebuild EAPI 2, ma, in realtà, non dovrebbero neanche esserci, o meglio potrebbero essere affiancati a quelli "normali"...bah...

----------

## lordalbert

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Visto che c'e` questo thread incui si discute di portage-2.2 non ne apro uno nuovo.
> 
> Vorrei portare una lamentela (contro chi? bhuu); Possibile che un sacco di ebuild che nascono in questo periodo vengono realizzati sfruttando EAPI 2 nonostante le versioni di portage che supportino tale interfaccia sono ancora masked (soft e hard)?!?!?!
> 
> Provo ad aggiornare un pacchetto, ed ha una dipendenza la cui versione ha un ebuild fatto con EAPI2...Cerco di aggiornare il sistema e la libreria dev-libs/poco ha cancellato l'ebuild della versione attuale a favore di una il cui ebuild sfrutta EAPI2 ( conclusione: mi becco un messaggio di errore ogni volta)....Ma come mai tutta questa fretta? Ed ora io cosa dovrei fare? PAssare a portage-2.1.6 (o 2.2) o lamentarmi ancora finche` la nuova versione non diventi stabile?
> ...

 

Esatto, pure io! Sono stato costretto a passare a portage 2.2 per quel motivo...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

IMHO è un periodo di transizione, e un processo che se mai parte mai vedrà la luce: se non ci sono ebuild che usano eapi2 nessuno si prenderà mai la briga di aggiornarli: se tanto devo modificarlo, tanto vale modificarlo per quello che verrà. Dato che i tempi non sono molto lunghi, qualche settimana di attesa per un package nuovo può valerne la pena, se in quel lasso ti tempo vengon provate e testate tutte quelle feature che si potranno sfruttare con la messa in stable di portage 216 .

----------

## oRDeX

Sono d'accordo con ciò, ma secondo me questa transizione non la stanno attuando nel migliore dei modi...Come se all'improvviso tutti i server diventino IPv6 e chi ha ancora il provider in IPv4 si aggancia (  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ).

Faccio di nuovo riferimento alla libreria "poco": NON ESISTE PIU` alcun ebuild EAPI (anche quello da cui ho installato la mia versione attuale è stato rimosso), l'unico esistente sfrutta EAPI2. Penso che sarebbe stato il caso di fare degli ebuild con "retrocompatibilità" (forse troppo costoso o impossibile) o quanto meno creare doppie versioni degli ebuild.

Ora voti tutti state dicendo che la nuova  versione di portage è ormai abbastanza matura...ma non è possibile che ebuild UFFICIALI e non mascherati sfruttino capacità di un gestore dei pacchetti (cuore di una distro) UFFICIALMENTE MASKED (soft o hard che sia non fa differenza).

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Scen

Come sempre cerco di scagliare qualche lancia a favore dei Gentoo devs: dev-libs/poco mi pare sia instabile, per cui sti problemi di ebuild EAPI2, in teoria, penso che li riscontrino solo utenti con pacchetti o tutto il sistema non completamente stabile!

Per cui, nella zona "instabile", ci stanno ste magagne di transizione, IMHO.

----------

## randomaze

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Come sempre cerco di scagliare qualche lancia a favore dei Gentoo devs: dev-libs/poco mi pare sia instabile, per cui sti problemi di ebuild EAPI2, in teoria, penso che li riscontrino solo utenti con pacchetti o tutto il sistema non completamente stabile!

 

Credo che ordex si stia lamentando perchè vorrebbe evitare di portare mezzo sistema in ~ solo per una "misera" libreria, non ha tutti i torti ma purtroppo gestire n-versioni dello stesso ebuild richiede più tempo e risorse che gestire una versione sola  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

Comunque il problema della libreria poco si e` manifestato perche` la versione da me installata e` la 1.3.2 (soft masked, ok, ma EAPI), successivamente e` uscita la versione 1.3.3_p1 (soft masked anche questa, ma EAPI2). Tutto ok direte, ma poi scompare dal portage l'ebuild della 1.3.2.

Risultato: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge -uDpvN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Sempre.

Perchè non può mettere la 1.3.3 in quanto MASKED per via delle EAPI2, ma non trova nessun ebuild che simboleggi l'attuale installazione   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  [/code]

----------

## riverdragon

Proprio per sistemare "a sberle": copia l'ebuild nell'overlay locale, modificalo alla versione che hai gia` installata, modifica la dicitura in maniera che finga di essere EAPI 1 e spera di non doverlo mai reinstallare   :Smile: 

Almeno portage non si dovrebbe lamentare, credo.

----------

## oRDeX

preferisco che continui a darmi il "warning"   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## bandreabis

A quando la "stabilizzazione" di portage 2.1.6?

----------

## dynamite

Oggi... portage-2.1.6.4

----------

## djinnZ

e l'ultimo update di portage 2.2 ha il digest sballato... che strazio con questi mirror ultimamente  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## lordalbert

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> Oggi... portage-2.1.6.4

 

ma questa versione gestisce le nuove EAPI?

----------

